# Carburetor flooded with gas



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

The float valve is stuck in open postion so find a shut off valve on the tank otherwise pintch the fuel line to close it up tempory and hit the carb bowl with a hammer just give them a light rap.

That genrally get them loosen up and get the valve closed up.

You do have antidieseling soilind ( sometime it call antirun valve ) so there will be a extra step to open it up. which you will have to unplug the connector then unscrew it out then do the float tank then it will come out.

*WARNING:::* before you start this engine up again please remove the sparkplug and turn the engine over manually to get rid any extra gaz in the cylinder otherwise if there is alot of gas you will " hydrolic lock " the engine can do alot of damage.

Also check the engine oil for gaz smell in the crankcase if there is then change it rightaway after you fix the carbuatour that is imporat otherwise you will ruin the bearings with dislluated gaz/ oil mix in the crankcase.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Merci, Marc. I found youtube video on similar procedure. Should be easy fix.
Engine was already hydrolocked last week, but I pulled plug out, and a lot of gas came out. Replaced plug, and it fired right away. So it did today, but after letting sit in the shad, glad I walked in - gas was everywhere gushing from carb.
Should be easy fix.
Thank you.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I concur. As a teenager I've had to pull and clean carbs on a few dirt bikes and mopeds and as an adult and most recently one on a gas generator. It's always the same, the float. 

Very, very, very easy. Good luck.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

That why I always add a shut off valve between the tank and carbuatour due you never know what will happend next.

I have one customer with flooded gazoline motour his situation is alot worst than what ya got there.

Have crankcase almost full of gaz ( about 18 liter worth of gazoline in there  )

He did start it up and ran horrble and all sudden stop working and he was not the brightest and he loosen up distubator bolt and turn the distubatour ( the ingtion switch still on !! ) and it ingited the gaz fumes and blew the distubatour right out of the block.

Have to call me to repair his motour end up cost him 1500 Euros due broken fuel pump diagram.

But for small engine they are equally bad if not carefull with them so that why I recomened that you change the lube oil once you slove the issue with carbubatour.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Merci bocu, Marc. Au revouir.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I took it apart. There is no apparent issues inside. It's all clean. Little solenoid at the gas bowl bottom works, I tested it with 12V. Needle float valve is not dirty or damaged. The only thing I could find wrong was that when I took gas bowl off, float axle was half way out of housing. I may assume that that was the cause and it did not come out during removal process. There is no build up on the needle. Float does not appear to have fuel inside of it. 
I'll buy and install shut off valve as precaution, replace filter, and have to replace angled piece of fuel line, as it has large hole in it now, where it goes onto carb. Likely me removing it caused this. 
Will clean with carb cleaner everything.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

No luck. Cleaned anything I could. Gas leaks straight through. 
Starts and runs. I shut it down off shut off valve I had installed. Amazing how long can it run off gas in fuel line only. 

So, what do we do next? Order rebuilt kit? Or tell wife it's toast and buy new one?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Before I start tearing it all apart again, question: is there a particular way for the float valve to go back in? As it is not cylinder, it has flat side on it. Maybe that is it?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Which type of float you have the plastique or metal one ? if Plastique just ditch that one and buy a new one due the achool of gaz in there make the plastqiue become soft and loose the density of float itself.

Many small engine shop should have the rebuild kit avaiable so you can rebuilt the carbuatour.

By the way can you post the engine model number so I may able look up for the part numbers ?

( throw the series number as well due some case they may have differnt verison along the way )

With the float valve it should go back in one way and it will be " hinged " so if the gaz go thru pretty fast then it is not sitting properly or the needle is damaged ( very rare but it do happend ) and some case debires inside the needle valve seat will interernce the operation as well so get the rebuild kit and clean it good then it will really clean up alot of gunk out.

Don't be suprised to see few more peices but expect in the worst place so clean it thru.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Engine is Briggs and Stratton
31H777 0297E1 041207ZE
that's what's stamped on it.
Float is plastic.
Once again, is needle valve supposed to be inserted in specific position? Why it has flat spot on it? 
There was no damage on valve, Guaranteed. It's bronze with black tip. Some sort of different metal.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok give me a moment to dig this up.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I found it .,

There is two differnt carbuatours it being used on this moteur.

And I will say merci ( thanks ) for the photo in first place that help alot to indenfiy the carbuatour so you have Nikki Carbuatour in there.

The part number for float itself is 694914 and it will cost about 25 Euros so your price may be little lower than I posted.

Any small engine shop which they deal with Briggs moteur will have this on hand.


This is the link that I found.

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/us/en/shop/parts-and-accessories/illustrated-parts-lists/illustrated-parts-list/?modelnumber=31H777-0297-E1&ipl_id=142124

( I do not know if they have in the file otherwise let me know I will guide you thru the part list to find this one.)

EDIT: 

Let me add one more link for your referce.,

http://www5.briggsandstratton.com/eu/fr/pdf/illustrated_parts_list/100/MS5174.pdf


Merci.
Marc


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> I found it .,
> 
> There is two differnt carbuatours it being used on this moteur.
> 
> ...


It's #194 on diagram. Valve needle is 103. Merci bocu, Marc. :thumbup:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> I found it .,
> 
> There is two differnt carbuatours it being used on this moteur.
> 
> ...


Marc, bon matin.
Mine is Walbro, not Nikki. It may look same on the outside, but fuel tube is different, and mine does not have #137 inside gas bowl, and gas bowl does not have 2 screws holding it in place. Definitely Walbro.


----------

